# first of the year



## little anth (Jan 6, 2008)

pssss i wish i t was nice today so i decided to go out and try my luck at a few ponds. on the way i picked a few x-mas trees off the road and brought em with me. got to the first pond nada frozen solid couldent even punch through. ice was 2 inches thick atleast. :x same an the next 2. :evil: atleast i put some cover in for this summer. all this talk of first fishes and then this happens figures. :roll:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 6, 2008)

Neat idea, and you'll know exactly where that structure is and hopefully catch some good ones hanging-out near it


----------



## little anth (Jan 6, 2008)

yep thats the plan hopefully itll produce some hogs


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2008)

cool man..always thinking ahead.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 6, 2008)

Atleast you made it out with a fishing rod in your hands. I sure your x-mas trees will make some great cover for when the ice is gone, so don't get too upset.


----------

